# Trivia 4/15



## luckytrim (Apr 15, 2019)

trivia 4/15
DID YOU KNOW...
As of the 2010 census,there are 86 LEGO bricks for every  person on earth.

1. The largest of all constellations  is known as the water  snake; what’s
its name? ?
2. How old was Al Capone at the time of his death  ?
  a. - 46
  b. - 48
  c. - 52
  d. - 54
3. What is the area of the Circus Grounds called that's  reserved for the 
Clowns ?
It's usually in close proximity to the performance  area...
4. Definition ; "H" (Gonna need correct spelling on this  one...)
noun:
    1. a mute character in traditional pantomime, typically  masked and 
dressed in a diamond-patterned costume.
    historical
        a stock comic character in Italian commedia  dell'arte.
     2. a small duck of fast-flowing streams around the Arctic  and North 
Pacific, the male having mainly gray-blue plumage with bold  white markings.
     3. in varied colors
5. Researchers at the College of Allergy, Asthma, and  Immunology have 
discovered that a bite from the lone star tick can cause  people to develop 
an allergy to what?
  a. - Natural Sponges
  b. - Eating Red Meat
  c. - Flea Collars
  d. - Pine Scents
6. The Eighteenth POTUS married Julia Dent ; who was He  ?
7. In the Movie, "Groundhog Day", what was Bill Murray's  character's 
occupation ?
8.  According to classical Greek mythology, who was the first  woman on 
Earth?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jupiter’s ‘Great Red Spot’ is a storm who’s diameter is almost  as big as the
Earth.
This storm has been raging for almost 130 years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hydra
2. - b
3. Clown Alley
4. Harlequin
5. - b
6. Grant
7. TV Weatherman
8. Pandora

CRAP !!
Jupiter's Great Red Spot is the biggest storm in the solar  system. It is
three times bigger than the diameter of Earth and has lasted  for at least 180 years.


----------

